# werks B5 or Alpha red head



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Seems the werks B5 are avaliable but Alpha is hard to come by.My question is the werks a good motor, I'd like a alpha but can't find one. 
Losi 350's been great , I just want more power.Any suggestions in this price range.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Werks motors are fuel hogs..........


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

www.trackstarrc.com

"BTW, I have F850's in stock and when those are gone we'll be taking pre-orders." 
__________________
Jimmy Wright

Skillett, Jimmy Wright , from above, says he has some Red heads in stock right now if youre interested. The link to his shop is above.

I also know Carlton Eppes has some on the way so should be here with in the next week or so. http://site.alpha-rc-usa.com/


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!:doowapsta I want one.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Definatley the Alpha, I went through two B5's very quick. My Red Head is running awesome and going over ten minutes easy. I you find one in stock let me know I want another one.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to Werks motors and they are good. Haven't doent he run time on a tank but, that can be changed with pipe and venturi. 

With that IMO it's a toss up between the two. If they both are in stock it would be a toss up for me. I would probably go with Alpha to try it out but, they may be even in perfomance. RCtech have forums on both, read a few posts there.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Question:

Does Alpha makes a 5p turbo or only the 7p comes in turbo? For my next motor I want a 5p turbo, I already have a 7pT.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes the 850 red head is a turbo head, I think all three are turbo head.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't get a hold of Jimmy, left a message maybe he will call.
I've read some good things about the B5 on rctech though I'll end up with both........."I believe the b5 is a turbo head"


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, cool. My werks 7p is a turbo, both my 5ps are standard. Think I like the turbos better. 

For me it will come to what's in stock and which one I can get the better deal on. Werks doesn't come with a glow plug so keep that in mind when you choose also.

So, which one would be the first to get? Knowing me I'll give both a try.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Ok, cool. My werks 7p is a turbo, both my 5ps are standard. Think I like the turbos better.
> 
> For me it will come to what's in stock and which one I can get the better deal on. Werks doesn't come with a glow plug so keep that in mind when you choose also.
> 
> So, which one would be the first to get? Knowing me I'll give both a try.


 I'm thinking the same thing,whats avaliable.I think Victory can cut a pretty good deal on the werks and he has them in stock.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

I like my nova's but it seems that alot of very fast and well versed racers are going to alpha, and Im sure they know a hell of a lot more than I do. I may have to go ahead and grab a red head and pipe when derrick at vertigo can get his hands on some more.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

buy jerry's alpha its broken in now i think, not very many laps on it either unless he figured out how go around the track upside down.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha ha rob. Not selling my motor yet. But we are going to get some real soon. We have a werks b5 that we will hook you up on if you want it. I'm thinking of getting a red head for myself and keep the green head for when we go big with our track then you will need the green one. But I know as soon as we get them in they are gone fast. Were getting pipes too.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What would be the est. price for a mil/pipe combo? 5PT and matching pipe.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

guys, I just ran the f850 again after it has been sitting in its box for about three months. it had a perfect idle from the beginning, and we never touched the needles. the motor has 9/5 gallons on it and it still has great compression. it definately screams! I know vertigo will have them in stock soon as well as Victory.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

tannerH said:


> guys, I just ran the f850 again after it has been sitting in its box for about three months. it had a perfect idle from the beginning, and we never touched the needles. the motor has 9/5 gallons on it and it still has great compression. it definately screams! I know vertigo will have them in stock soon as well as Victory.


here is a short vid of the motor, sorry for the poor quality. a1IYj37FuGg[/MEDIA]&]



&


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Private track=*NICE*


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Tanner, I got bad news for you but my Werks 7P is kick butt....lol. Naw, I am just teasing but, it made me look at werks in a whole new light. 

Don't get me wrong my next mill will be an Alpha+...possibly, but for now. Alpha have some werk on it's hands to stay on in front...lol.


I know someone is happy they don't have to cut grass anymore...lol.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I bet he would kick eveybody butt on that track.


tannerH said:


> here is a short vid of the motor, sorry for the poor quality. a1IYj37FuGg[/MEDIA]&]
> 
> 
> 
> &


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

I've got the Werks B6 with 2057 combo and it's ballistic. I get 10-11 mins easily. Also, Ron, the owner of Werks backs his products like no other. He has a B5 and B6 thread on RCtech. You'll never get that kind of support from Alpha. Not that it'ss a bad engine, but I'd put my B6 against any engine out there!


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Bringing back an old thread. 

A simple Google search on the Alpha red head pulled up this thread. 

I, too, have a 2057/B6 combo and want something for smaller tracks with a little more low-to-mid punch. Naturally I looked to the B5 as I would have some interchangeability with the B6 and a decently matched pipe to start out with. 

I've got friends that run the green head Alpha in their buggies but I hear the red head may be a better all-round match. 

So, to the OP, did you pick up that red head? And if so, how do you like it?


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

u better get a red head


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! This is a old post,but to answer your question
I ended up with a werks B5.The motor lasted 8 gallons
and ran really strong.Definetly a low end motor with alot of grunt.
Good truggy motor and small to medium track buggy engine.
2013 pipe and its nasty on the bottom and mid range but lacks top end.
2057 pipes calm the motor down and smoothes out the power band
while increasing top end and fuel milage.
The new motors have better carbs and cooling heads
and you can get them with ceramic bearings.
If I got another werks it would be the B6 pro


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

If you put a 2013 on the b6 it will wake it up on the bottom
You just sacrafice a little fuel milage.B6 motors were built for smooth and economical
power for buggys.Look up Clock work racing and Neal does some good work
to the motors.All the modified B6 motors run 2013 pipes it does wake them up.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I was thinking of trying the 2013 with my B6 as I have access to one to try out (the 2013) but it does seem counterintuitive for what the B6 was designed to do. 

Did you re-pinch your B5 after that 8 gallon mark? I hear the Werks rods will last quite a long time even after a rebuild. 

I've talked to Neal and he only modifies new engines. 

I'm on the fence between the red head and the B5. I can certainly pick up a red head and 801 pipe for a good bit cheaper than a B5 and another Werks/Sirio pipe. 

I'll make my decision soon. Ro has a red head that's not even broken in yet. Once he breaks it in i'll have the chance to pilot it for a bit and make a decision.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Its not going to effect the performance.
The alpha is a good motor to but I think the B6 with a 2013
Would be better for what you want you to do just my
opinion.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll give that a try. Thanks. 

What engine are you running now after the B5?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Os speed and yes its worth it.Smooth as butter and 
balistic fast.You can clear most jumps like a electric its
unbeliveable how they run for a 3 port.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to see if Ro will let me borrow his 2013 Sirio and see what that does for the low-end of this B6.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Put the 2013 on tonight. It made a noticeable difference in the low-end.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Awsome glad it worked out for you.....


----------

